# Decreased female sex drive -Lexapro? Age?



## avalon22 (Oct 10, 2010)

Okay female and male both 42. My wife seems to have a decreased sex drive, She says her body does not work like that anymore. When we do have sex it is good. Often much easier for her when she has a few drinks. We have a loving relationship and no other real issues.

She says when i initiate she likes it. I say half the time that I initiate she rejects so i don't initiate. She said she does not reject I say she does. 

Then she offers to take care of me and I get a little frustrated because of her lack of desire that I say no (Probably a little stubborn on my part like I think if I let her do that then she is off the hook for sex with me) I know I am cutting off my nose to spite my face!

Would love to get some advice here. Oh... one more thing... and this is a biggie. She does take an antidepressant. Lexipro. She takes it to even our her mood swings. When she does not take it I find her yelling at me more so I encourage her to take it. She is not depressed but a nicer person when on the drug. So does she go off and get horny but yell at me or stay on?
Is there an answer here?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Do you notice her being hornier when she doesn't take her meds? Has she tried anything else?

It may very well be that going off her meds doesn't make a difference to her horniness level, in which case you may as well not get yelled at. 

C


----------

